# Coralife Aqualight Bulb Recommendations



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

The GE AquaRays 9325K 55W bulb seems to be a good one for planted tanks.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2211


----------



## OutKast (Jan 22, 2004)

Is that product number (45859) out of date? Seach didn't yeild any results.

I probably need to clarify. I want a bulb that will fit into my Coralife hood, so a 4 pin straight pin arrangement that's around 20". 

I couldn't find out if the GE 9325K bulbs are made in that pin arrangement.

-PC


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

The GE 9325K PC bulb is of straight pin arrangement.

Mike


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

I would use a mixture of the ge bulbs and 6700K bulbs. Look very nice together.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

If you have a 4 x 65 watt coralife aqualight don't you already have over 4 watts per gallon?


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I was looking at one of these Aqualights at my LFS and I think they look great. But they are 260 watts. There are a few concerns I have about these lights though. One concern is the cost to run them. I was wondering if I could run just 2 bulbs for most of the day and then run all four for a few hours and get good plant growth. Also I am concerned about the amount of heat they produce. If I lay the light on the aquarium is there a chance of it melting the plastic on the tank? I am currently using 2 shop lights to light my tank. The results are good, but the lights just don't look good. If there is anyone out there that does run these lights for 12 hours a day what are your electrical costs. I pay 11.25 cents per KW/H. My tank is 55 gallons.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

They come wiht fans in them and two power cords, so you cuold run just 130 watts for a few hours and then turn on the full 260 for a few hours and then go back to 130 for a few hours and then turn them off. I stagger my lights like that in my fixture. I would buy the stands for them. I would not lay them directly on the tank.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I wanted to avoid the legs because I don't like having the light reflect into my eyes.


----------



## OutKast (Jan 22, 2004)

After reading this thread and other in this forum, I have decided to go with the GE 9325K bulbs. I'm going to go with the 40W in addition to my 2x65W Coralife 6700K bulbs over my 55g.

I plan on ordering from http://www.1000bulbs.com/, but there is a minimum order of $25. So I need one more person willing to spend $17+ to go in on an order with me. I can ship the bulbs to you for free (courtesy of my employer :twisted: ) once I get them.

Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I was not aware that 1000bulbs carried the GE bulbs as a stock item. In fact I can't find them on their web site at all. 

The best price I have seen lately on the GE bulbs is here http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/10browse.asp?search=F55BX/AR/FS


----------



## OutKast (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks Rex,

I was unknowingly looking at a 4K bulb. Atlantalightbulbs, eh? Their Marietta location is only 15 minutes away from me. Thanks for the heads up; I wouldn't have known about this place otherwise.

One more thing. I currently have 2x65W Coralife 6700K bulbs in use (other 2x65W slots are unused). If I add this 55W GE bulb then that will put me at 185W over a 55g tank (185/55=3.36WPG, 185/45=4.11WPG...not sure if you factor in water displacement). 

So should I have 2 bulbs on for 10-12 hours and the 3rd bulb on for a few hours? Or just have all 3 on for the 10-12 hours? I have DIY CO2. The things I'm concerned about are:
- Keeping glossostigma low
- Growing red plants (and other high-light requirement plants)
- Maintenance (high WPG promote excessive growth)

Thanks all,
-PC

Note to self: change icon to UGA one until I become more advanced


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

George Willms said:


> I would use a mixture of the ge bulbs and 6700K bulbs. Look very nice together.



That's what I do. I highly recommend that.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I have the same mix of bulbs and also think it looks fine.

Mike


----------



## jake (Feb 20, 2004)

I have coralife aqualights on both my 75 gal and 29 gal. 75 gal is 4 x 65w 10000k and the 29 gal is 1x65w 6700k , 1x65w 10000k.

I've never had an issue with either light and I think they look fine. No algae problems or bad coloration. Maybe I'm just easily impressed, I dunno. I do wonder what that GE bulb would look like though. GE9325K much different from 10000k coralife? I wouldn't think there would be a staggering difference except for 10w and 675k?


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

There is a huge difference. Th 10000K is a very bright white, the 9325 has a much more purple/blue/red hue to it. You don't lose the 10 watts either, the ballast is 65 watts, so it will run the bulbs at 65 watts.


----------



## jake (Feb 20, 2004)

Very interesting. I stayed away from running 6700k because I didn't like the yellow-ish color, but I might have to try a couple of these GE's. My curiosity is peaked.


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

The GE 9325 bulb is too pink for me unless I get it up to over 3 watts/gl. It's nice when it's mixed with other bulb like like 6700. It does make all the colors glow or more intense but to me it's not natural. Red color becomes redder, yellow becomes deeper or orange yellow. It makes all the plants and fish look lush and healthy though. 

If you're just curious about the color, just go the an LFS, look for a an Allglass hood (the one with Flour. fix). They come with 9324 Normal Fl. bulb. If you put that on a 10gl tank, you'll get somewhat the color of a PC on larger tank.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

I run a mix of 9325's and 6700's. They compliment each other very well and look very good together.


----------

